# Can you breed different type of cockatiels together?



## aquaabby13 (Jan 9, 2013)

Can you breed different types of cockatiels together? (whiteface x lutino or something like that) Or does it have to be the same type?


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

You generally want to avoid breeding two of the same mutations together ( e.g. lutino to lutino, or pearl to pearl etc). Different mutations are fine. 

Like I said the Breeding and Genetics section has excellent info if your interested in breeding in the future, http://talkcockatiels.com/forumdisplay.php?f=33, so make sure you go through those to get an idea of the work and preparation thats involved with breeding cockatiels as well as all the things that can go wrong that you need to be prepared for.


----------

